# Question



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Does this page also cover Maine? 
I will be in maine in late August and staying in the mid-coast area. Hope to do some striper fishing and any other type of fishing that might be going on that time of year. Any help would be appreciated.


Robert


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I don't know if there is anyone on the site from Maine but try this link

http://www.fishing-in-maine.com/


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Never been, but do enjoy reading specially about the surf, so here are some references taken from a few books:

Bath, Maine, Kennebec River
Popham Beach at the mouth of the Kennebec
York, Maine, Nubble Light Jetty and York River
Portland, Maine, Old Orchard Beach
Biddeford, Biddeford Pool Saco River

Don't knowhow accurate, since only from reading, but looking at the maps, Maine has lots of coastline, rocks and sand, do I am sure you'll find some place to wet a line.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Few more, just check some local tackle shops:

Bar Harbo, Mouth of the Union River
Frenchman's Bay
Lamoine State Park
Sand Beach in Acadia National Park
Scarborough near Portland

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Thanks for the reply's. I do plan to take on taking a trip on a headboat at least once and will be bringing my kayak also. I'm just hoping to get a little info before I get there so I don't have to bring all of my tackle boxes.


Robert


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

*Go North Young Man !!*

Greetings Robert!

My besetest fishing buddy Carol just came back from a family vacation in Maine. Here's the results of her first day fishing:










That's one chunky 31 inch throwback striper (Maine has some strange slot rules.) Carol complained about HUGE stripers following lures to the dock and disappearing. Hopefully I can coax her into more details. Unfortunately Carol was laid out by a sinus infection and was in bed most of the week, so this was her largest fish. So now we know where all the monster rock are spending the summer....


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

*Slot limits*

Striper slot limit for Maine:

1 per day
20"-26" total lenght or 40" and longer.

I'm hoping to be pulled around by one of these monsters in my Kayak. Will be a great fight and a cheap tour of the area.


Robert


----------

